# Who makes a large N scale turntable?



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I would like to find a large N scale turntable that can turn a 10 1/2" Big Boy.The Walthers unit is just fine (powered,fully indexable) but none can be found.The last one I saw on Ebay,I would have had to sell my car to buy it.

Preferably powered would be nice but would settle for a manual one since it'll be within reach.Walthers have a manual 130 ft. one but I've read somewhere that most are warped and rotate poorly.Any other makers of these?


----------

